# Ratten am Teich



## kdg (21. Nov. 2014)

Hallo komme greade vom Teich und musste feststellen das Ich Ratten am Gartenteich habe direkt am Teichrand, was kann Ich dagegen Tun? Hoffe nicht das Die sich durch Die Teichfolie Fressen Wahrscheinlich haben Die sich im Vlies Eingenistet unter Der Teichfolie.
Danke im Vorraus  Gruss Klaus


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Klaus!
Es gibt Rattenschaum, ähnlich wie Bauschaum nur giftiger.Damit kannst Du die Eingänge verschließen. Auf den Markt sind auch Berührungs-Gifte, so wie Köder in hülle und fülle.
Dann sind da noch Lebendfallen und....und.... und....
Da sind aber noch die vermeintlichen Geheim-Tipp's, wie Diesellappen, Autoabgase und Wasser.
Such Dir was aus!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## pema (22. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Klaus,
diesen Rattenschaum würde ich auf keinen Fall benutzen. Er verschließt auch nicht die Gänge, sondern soll dazu führen, dass sich Ratten beim Ein- und Ausgehen das Fell mit diesem Gift kontaminieren und sich durch späteres Säubern vergiften. Da aber nun Wanderratten (und ich gehe mal davon aus, du meinst solche) auch gerne und gut schwimmen können, hast du das Gift schnell im Teich.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2014)

Hi Klaus,

große Schlagfallen (die alten die man selbst mit Ködern bestücken kann) sind wohl auf die Schnelle das beste und da nun auch Ratten draußen net mehr allzuviel Futter finden und daher nicht mehr wählerich sein dürfen das schnellste (die helfen mit Apfel, Möhren ect bestückt auch gegen Wasserratten/Wühlmäuse falls es solche sein sollten)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (23. Nov. 2014)

Bei diesen reizenden Tierchen würde ich sofort Giftköder auslegen, die zur Verdünnung des Blutes führen. 
Aufpassen, daß damit keine anderes Tier in Berührung kommen kann. 
Am Besten in die Gänge legen . 
Bei uns hat das geholfen : 
http://www.pflanzotheke.de/racumin-ratten-maeuse-portionskoeder-831_12981.html


----------



## Tanny (23. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Klaus,
auch wenn es ein paar Euronen kostet: ich würd dafür einen Kammerjäger kommen lassen.
Ganz besonders, weil ich Deinem Avatar auch entnehme, dass Du eine Katze hast?

Die Kammerjäger wissen 1. genau, welche Gifte zur zeit in der betreffenden Gegend am wirkungsvollsten
sind und sie platzieren 2. die Köder so korrekt, dass man zum einen recht nachhaltig schnell viele Tiere erreicht und diese zum anderen auf so direktem Weg zu ihrem Bau zurück kommen, dass das Risiko der Erbeutung durch andere Tiere geringer ist.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Deuned (23. Nov. 2014)

Nach einem "Rattenangriff" auf meinen Gartenteich bzw. dessen Folie verwende ich:

*frunax 200g DS Rattenriegel*

Sie kommen in eine dazu zu kaufende Köderbox um falsche Nutzung zu verhindern.So habe ich jetzt seit etlicher Zeit Ruhe.


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2014)

Servus



kdg schrieb:


> Hallo komme greade vom Teich und musste feststellen das Ich Ratten am Gartenteich habe direkt am Teichrand, was kann Ich dagegen Tun? Hoffe nicht das Die sich durch Die Teichfolie Fressen Wahrscheinlich haben Die sich im Vlies Eingenistet unter Der Teichfolie.
> Danke im Vorraus  Gruss Klaus



Ich würde sie aushungern, heißt sie darf nix freßbares am Teich und bei Euch am Grundbesitz vorfinden. 

Dann zieht sie höchst wahrscheinlich von ganz allein weiter bis sie auf einen offenen Komposthaufen stößt wo menschliche Essensreste abgelegt sind oder Katzen/Hunde "draußen" gefüttert werden oder ....

Meißt liegt die Quelle des Übels so nah ...

Warum immer gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.

Immer diese menschliche Machtdemonstration ... Bitte, nur keine Panik ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: In dem Link geht es zwar um ein Objektiv, aber die Fotos (runter scrollen) zeigen die Fressfeinde des Nagers. Nach dem Eichkatzerl bitte weiter scrollen.
Die Tiere würden eventuell durch die vergifteten Nager elends zugrunde gehen.


----------



## jolantha (25. Nov. 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich würde sie aushungern, heißt sie darf nix freßbares am Teich und bei Euch am Grundbesitz vorfinden.
> 
> Immer diese menschliche Machtdemonstration ... Bitte, nur keine Panik ...



Helmut, sorry, aber es kommt immer auf die Gegebenheiten an , das hat nichts mit Machtdemonstration zu tun !
Bei uns liefen die Ratten im Hühnerstall umher, zerbissen die Eier, und wohnten im Stroh, unter den 
Legenestern. Ebenso vertilgten sie logischerweise jede Menge Hühnerfutter.
Die Hühner weigerten sich in ihren Stall zu gehen. 
Du hast keine Möglichkeit, Ratten irgendwie auszusperren, die nagen sich sogar durch die Schuppenwand.
Da ich ja direkt am Wald wohne, ist die Chance, daß Wanderratten vorbeikommen, natürlich sehr hoch.
Da sie ja auch Krankheiten übertragen, habe ich keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen, sie mit
Gift zu himmeln !


----------



## Tanny (25. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Ihr zwei 

ich denke, Helmut und Jolantha, Ihr habt beide Recht.
 darum auch Euch beiden ein "gefällt mir".

Jolantha, bei einem solchen Befall, wie Du ihn schilderst, würde ich auch sofort zu drastischen Maßnahmen greifen - wobei wenn, dann durch einen "Fachmann" ausgeführt, damit es eben wirklich so wenig Schaden anrichtet, wie irgend möglich.

Ich gebe aber auch Helmut recht - dann nämlich, wenn es sich um eine "normale" Rattenpopulation handelt, wie sie überall, wo Natur ist,
vorkommt.

Ich lebe hier ja auch auf dem Land - und hier gibt es auch Ratten (ich sehe sie nie, aber da der Kater ab und an mal eine anschleppt, sind wohl welche da).
Jetzt im Herbst beobachte ich das besonders genau, da jetzt üblicherweise die Ratten ihren Winterunterschlupf suchen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich:
im ersten Jahr hier, liefen die Ratten am hellichten Tag über die Diele und über den Hof.
Dieser Masse an Ratten wurden auch Katzen und sonstige Feinde nicht Herr.
Ich hatte damals einen Kammerjäger, der eine gezielte Bekämpfung vornahm, engagiert und die Ratten waren innerhalb von 6
Wochen "nicht mehr auffällig".
Parallel habe ich all die Maßnahmen, die Helmut schildert, eingeleitet.
Das alles ist 6 Jahre her. Seither habe ich nie wieder eine Überpopulation gehabt (obwohl ich auch Hühner habe, in deren Stall die Ratten einwandern könnten) und Gift war bisher nie wieder nötig.

Insofern denke ich, man muss einfach versuchen, mit AUgenmaß da ran zu gehen?

LG
Kirstin


----------

